# (EJB)Session abhängige Parameter in POJO lesen



## _Andi91 (29. Jun 2017)

Hallo,

folgende Konstellation:

- Einstiegspunkt in die Anwendung ist eine Stateless Sessionbean.
- Weitere Verarbeitung läuft über mehrere aufeinanderfolgende POJO Klassen.
- Am Ende der Verarbeitung (in einer POJO) benötige ich Zugriff auf einen Parameter der im Request (an die EJB) gesetzt wurde.

-> Gibt es irgendeine andere Möglichkeit nun in der POJO an diesen Requestparameter ran zu kommen als ihn durch die komplette Verarbeitungskette durchzuschleusen?

Folgende Zeichnung noch dazu (Der Einfachheit halber hier nur 2 POJO's):


----------



## Flown (29. Jun 2017)

Entweder du verwendest Stateful EJB oder du musst das Ding durschleusen.


----------



## _Andi91 (29. Jun 2017)

Wie würde das dann mit einer Stateful EJB aussehen? Wie komme ich dann in der Pojo auf den Wert?

Ich denke nicht, dass es ratsam ist sowas im ApplicationServer zu tun aber ich hatte auch schon überlegt mir den Wert in einem Singleton zu dem aktuell laufenden Thread zu halten (WeakHashMap<Thread,Object>). Theoretisch müsste das aber ja funktionieren oder?


----------



## Flown (29. Jun 2017)

Du lässt dir die Bean injecten und hast die Parameter fertig.


----------

